# Issue with Paper residue on stainless metal



## hoopitembroidery (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi, we've been sublimating on powder coated wine glasses, and we thought they were going well. Some would have residue from the paper, but some goo gone and dawn would get it off. Well now that it's been a few days the residue is coming back. I don't have time to order more and remake all 42 of them, so I need to find out how to fix them. We've tried EVERYTHING, but I didn't know if y'all would have more suggestions? Here's the process we did:

TruPix Classic paper
Sawgrass sublimation Inks
Taped on with thermo tape
Shrink wrapped to hold it in place
Cooked in a 3D vacuum heat press for 8 minutes at 135c

The color came out great, but the residue is an issue.

Things we've tried:

Acetone (Removed the color)
Hydrogen Peroxide/Baking soda/baby powder mix
Magic Eraser (Scratches the surface)
Baking soda/coconut oil (scratches)
Baking soda/vinegar
Soaking with canola oil
Heating with heat gun after (and before) applying canola oil
Isopropyl Alcohol
Baby Oil
Windex
Dawn
Goo Gone


Any ideas? Of course we're on a time crunch!


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Trying to figure out where the residue is from. TruePix leaves a residue? Maybe the powdercoating surface melted the paper fibers into the coating or does some of the "residue" actually come off and stay off? You may need a different paper?

I don't know. Just throwing stuff out there.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Tessa,

You are using either too much pressure / dwell time. You could reduce the temperature down a few degrees and keep your current dwell time the same.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Also, you will not be able to remove the texture. It is actually in the surface of the poly coating. The only way to remove it would be to sand with a high grit sandpaper (2500) and then polish out, but that is waaaay too much work.

MG


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

130 C that's about 260 F. That temp seems good for a laser transfer but seems low for sub, which explains the 8 minute cook. Are you getting a good release of the ink? That means very little ink remains on the paper.


Mark suggests decreasing pressure or dwell time.



If the ink is not releasing, I suggest bumping up the temp. At 8 minutes, my thoughts are the cook time has reached maximum benefit.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Back when we did mugs, we ran the press at 385-390 at 2 minutes. Release was perfect and no texture.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Tessa has already said that these are powder coated, and so they cannot be sublimated at 180°C, as the coating will melt. 

This is not residue in my opinion, it is texture left on the coating itself. You can try to use brasso, or toothpaste and a microfiber cloth... (it will take some time) OR if you want fast results, go buy some Rubbing Compound and a buffing wheel.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

#1 Shrink wrap is not used in dye sub big issue

#2 I'm only aware of one powder coat that works. Made by Tiger coating. I owned a huge PC company years ago. Many powders are polyester but only tiger can take 400 degrees.

#3 repairing is not possible


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

skdave said:


> #1 Shrink wrap is not used in dye sub big issue


Not entirely true... 

https://youtu.be/cKknejL0Xj8

https://youtu.be/iRO62PCMe_M


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

webtrekker said:


> Not entirely true...
> 
> https://youtu.be/cKknejL0Xj8
> 
> https://youtu.be/iRO62PCMe_M


Well, I was thinking of kitchen shrink wrap. This is something new to me. Love this forum. thanks

Who sells this type of wrap?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

There is no kitchen "shrink wrap". You confuse it with the cling film .
Obviously this almost worked, and rubbing compound will fix it.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

skdave said:


> webtrekker said:
> 
> 
> > Not entirely true...
> ...



I'm in the UK and my nearest supplier is BestSub in Poland, but you could try the US branches.


----------

